# to withdraw one’s consent



## seitt

Greetings

Suppose I want to help a friend who is struggling financially. I tell him, “I'll give you such-and-such a sum of money now and hope to continue to be able to do so every month, but in our household my wife looks after our finances and although she is happy for me to give you money for now, she may withdraw her consent if our financial situation changes.”

Please could you translate the end bit of this? “She may withdraw her consent if our financial situation changes.”

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## cim bom

I would translate it as:
Maddi durumumuz değişirse (or "değiştiği takdirde") eşim fikrini değiştirebilir(or "cayabilir" / "vazgeçebilir" / "hayır diyebilir").


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - just supposing we use rıza, would it be "rızasını geri alabilir" or "rızasını iptal edebilir" or something else again?


----------



## cim bom

You may say the first one ("rızasını geri alabilir"), people perfectly would understand what you mean and it wouldn't be awkward to use such a phrase but it is not commmonly used like that in the colloquial language. "onayını geri alabilir" would be a little bit more appropriate in this case, if you want to use similar phrase. But  "maddi durumumuz değişirse, onaylamaz/razı olmaz" would be more appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – by the way, this is a hot topic legally in a number of Western countries: what happens when a woman gives her consent to sex but then withdraws it? Is it rape or not? (Most would say that it is in principle, but there are various ramifications concerning how long it takes the man to respond to the withdrawal of consent.)

So, how would one translate ‘to withdraw one’s consent’ in this context?


----------



## cim bom

You are welcome. 
I would say "(sonradan) fikrini değiştirmek" or "(daha sonra) vazgeçmek".


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

